# Wanted for JLC Memovox



## ndpadgett (Sep 18, 2015)

HI,

I need a couple of its for my Memovox K810.

1). A crown with JL logo, in gold plate.

2). A Le Coultre buckle (14mm), again gold plated.

Any help appreciated. Please get in touch.


----------

